
Want Innovation? Try Raising Minimum Wages - Amorymeltzer
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-11-23/want-to-boost-productivity-raise-minimum-wages
======
hwstar
I agree. Sometimes a nudge is all it takes to start things going it a positive
direction. Employers have been stuck in a rut when it comes to the minimum
wage. If the supply of labour becomes more expensive, maybe this will change
their mindset.

